# Billing Medicaid for prenatal visits



## LUDS (Nov 19, 2013)

This is new to me so any help would be appreciated.  Medicaid pays for each prenatal visit separately.  I was in an office today where they use a standard form (ACOG Antepartum record) for documentation.  There is no chief complaint for each date of service.  Based on absence of the CC, the auditor did not allow the visits that had been reviewed.  If there was a blank to be filled in with "prenatal follow-up" or somethig to that effect, does that cover a CC for each visit? Or, is it necessary to document a CC for each line on the form?


----------



## bonzaibex (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been billing out OB for years, and this is the first time I've ever heard of an auditor not allowing prenatal visits for absence of a CC on the ACOG form.  There should be no need for a separate CC column on each line when the reason for the visit is routine prenatal care.  The ACOG form should be more than sufficient.  CC for each visit is routine prenatal care.  Period.  It is implied and, in the absence of a special note, applies to each and every single visit listed on the ACOG sheet.  There are lines & spaces for extra notes regarding abnormal findings.  A separate E&M should be documented for a non-pregnancy related visit, but the ACOG sheet is good for all prenatal-related care.  

Becky, CPC


----------

